

Show HN: pauldufour.com - pdufour
http://pauldufour.com/?

======
pdufour
I thought my resume needed a design update, since I haven't touched the design
since 2007. I am in the web field, so I figured the best idea was to create an
online resume. What do you think? Any and all feedback is welcome.

